# papiere 2007



## Lachsy (18. November 2006)

Die bisherige Angelschein wird 2007 durch eine Angelscheinkarte ersetzt.
Ein Dokument, das in der Form einer Bankkarte durch "sportvisserij Nederland" herausgegeben wird. Jeder sportangler braucht diese Angelscheinkarte um legal angeln zu können. 

Info von meinem angelverein in NL 
Preise bleiben gleich auf jedenfall bei mir 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Raabiat (18. November 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

mehr infos....mehr infos....mehr infos

die Checkkarte ist dann sicherlich der Ersatz für die Sportvisakte, oder?

und was ist mit den Scheinen für die einzelnen Federaties etc.??|kopfkrat#c

Muss ich da wieder Stapelweise zettelchen holen oder geht das in absehbarer zeit digital über die Bühne?

Kannst du mehr infos besorgen?

Danke Clarissa #h


----------



## Rotauge (18. November 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Die Checkkarte ist Sportvisakte und Groote Vergunning in einem.

Checkkarte plus Maasseen plus Roer und Porto 47 €. Dafür bist dann in einem holländischen Angelverein.


----------



## Raabiat (18. November 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

ahhhh der Michael 
lange nix ghört.....danke für diese etwas detailliertere Auskunft.

Checkkarte is Sportviskate UND grote vergunning?? wat kost dat?? also ohne maasseen und ohne roer


----------



## Lachsy (18. November 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

für dich als alter Sack, 32,50 € 
natürlich ist der mitgliedsbeitrag vom verein dort mit drin, da würde noch 2,50 € draufkommen weil neues Mitglied 

kannste hier ausrechnen http://www.rietvoorn-ool.nl

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Flosse (24. November 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

So Hallo erst mal,

habe heute von meinem Verein in Roermond Post bekommen bezüglich der Angelpaiere 2007.

Ich habe die Option zwichen 4 Papieren zu wählen.

Vispas: (Ab 14 jahren oder älter)
Und Maas Seen Erlaubniss           42,00€

Vispas: Invaliden oder 65 Jahre u. älter
Und Maas Seen Erlaubniss           39,50€

Jugend Vispas: (Unter 14 Jahren)
Und Maas Seen Erlaubniss           17,50€

Jugend Erlaubniss
Und Maas Seen Erlaubniss Jugend   7,00€

Wobei ich aus dem Unterschied "Jugend Vispas"
und "Erlaubniss Jugend" nicht schlau werde.

Naja dann gibts noch zu sagen, das der Vispas 3 Monate vor Ablauf des Jahres gekündigt werden muss, ansonsten verlängert er sich automatisch um ein Jahr.

Zu zahlen ist per Überweisung und Postsendung, oder Barzahlung und Abholung.
Hoffe dem ein oder anderen etwas Licht in's dunkle gbracht zu haben.


----------



## Flosse (24. November 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

So,
habe raus gefunden was der Unterschied zwichen 

Jugend Vispas und Jugend Erlaubniss ist.

Jugendvispas: Für Mitglieder unter 14 Jahren, Angeln mit 2 Ruten

Jugend Erlaubniss: Für Mitglieder unter 14 Jahren, Angeln mit nur einer Rute.


----------



## Koghaheiner (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo,

es scheint so das es für die Meeresfischer jetzt auch einen Vispass geben wird, der allerdings auch zugang zum Grevelinger und Versemeer gestattet. 
Siehe hier:
http://www.vispas.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=733&taal=nl-NL
|schild-g

ansonsten scheinen diese Gewässer auch in dem für Südholland geltenden Vispass enthalten zu sein, der aber mit Sicherheit etwas teurer kommen wird...

Gruss

Heiner


----------



## seeyou (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Nee Heiner, der Zeevispass ist nur für Meeresangler. Der Zugang zum Grevelinger ist exclusiv, also nicht enthalten.|gr:  Den Sinn für den Zeevispass habe ich noch nicht erkannt. Gruß, seeyou.:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Moin Seeyou, na die werden von unseren Behörden lernen, und für jeden Pup eine Gebühr verlangen. Sinn sieht man in bestimmten Gebühren bei uns oft auch nicht.;+ :g |uhoh:


----------



## nik_v (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo

Kann mir jemand erklären.
Was ist das Roergenehmigung und Maasplassengenehmigung?|kopfkrat

Danke


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



nik_v schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären.
> Was ist das Roergenehmigung und Maasplassengenehmigung?|kopfkrat
> ...



die maasplassen sind diese grossen seen bei roermond.
 cheers,

mike


----------



## DrFeelBetter (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo @ all,

ich habe die Sportvisakte jetzt auch bekommen. Allerdings muß

man, so wude mir gesagt, jetzt Mitglied in einem Verein sein.

Sonst würde man die Sportvisakte nicht mehr bekommen. 

Du hast dann diese Sportvisakte, eine Roerkarte (DinA4) und 

eine kleine Karte Maas und Seen. Ist eben jetzt alles dort was

mehr unter Staatlicher Aufsicht das ganze. Vielleicht auch

ganz gut so. Neu ist auch, das man jetzt eine 3 Monatige

Kündigungsfrist hat, das gabs so vorher glaub ich auch 

nicht

mfg

Doc


----------



## nik_v (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> die maasplassen sind diese grossen seen bei roermond.
> cheers,
> 
> mike



Danke für antwort#h


----------



## Snoek (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

hallo zusammen,
wie läuft es denn,wenn man mitglied ist in zwei oder mehreren vereinen?;+ ;+ bekommt man dann von jedem verein einen vispas?(sonst sportvisaktie u.grote vergunning)ich bezahle doch nicht die staatliche fischereiabgabe doppelt und dreifach|gr: |gr: ich glaube da haben sich manche noch gar keine gedanken gemacht|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

gruß snoek


----------



## DrFeelBetter (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo Snoek,

dann wirst du denke ich mal auch nur den Mitgliedsbeitrag in

jedem Verein bezahlen. Ansonsten wäre das ja abzocke von

den Holländern.

mfg

Doc


----------



## marca (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Ich komme gerade vom Papiereholen.
In meinem Angelladen (Bergsma,Kerkrade) lagen schon alle meine Papiere schön ordentlich in einem Briefumschlag für mich parat.
Da kann sich manche (deutsche) Bürokratie eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
Habe für den vispas inklusive Vereinsbeitag 32,50 Euro bezahlt.
Dazu nochmal einen Sechser für die Maasplassen.
Alles so unglaublich reibungslos,dass man es als Deutscher fast nicht glaubt!


----------



## seeyou (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Wie und wo kann ich die Papiere denn bestellen. Übers Internet gibt es zwar ne Bestelloption aber irgendwann (wenn es um die Region geht) komme ich nicht weiter.#d  Kann man irgendwohin nen Fax schicken oder ne e-mail ????? Gruß, Js


----------



## Alvertje (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Als "Fastholländer" kann ich hier natürlich weiterhelfen.
Seht euch mal unbedingt diese Seite an.http://home.planet.nl/~kunen022/hetalvertjeframe.htm
Stöbert ein wenig, und ihr werdet sehen welch großartige Gewässer da zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Der_Monty (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



marca schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Papiereholen.
> In meinem Angelladen (Bergsma,Kerkrade) lagen schon alle meine Papiere schön ordentlich in einem Briefumschlag für mich parat.
> Da kann sich manche (deutsche) Bürokratie eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
> Habe für den vispas inklusive Vereinsbeitag 32,50 Euro bezahlt.
> ...


 
Da muss ich Dir Recht geben, war bei meinem Händler hier in Deutschland, mein Umschlag war da, 37€ bezahlt und muss nur noch auf meinen Vispas warten; hatten wohl Engpässe mit dem Kartendrucken, wird aber direkt nach Hause zugeschickt. Solange hat man einen Wisch, der zum Fischen berechtigt.

@ Alvertje

Ist ein wenig teuer der Verein, nicht? Und Fische müssen alle wieder zurück gesetzt werden. 

Gruß.


----------



## Alvertje (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

@ Monty


> Ist ein wenig teuer der Verein, nicht? Und Fische müssen alle wieder zurück gesetzt werden.


 
Teuer ist natürlich relativ. Für 47 € bekomme ich in Deutschland vielleicht die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein. Was ich jedoch hier(http://home.planet.nl/~kunen022/hetalvertjeframeset.htm) geboten bekomme steht in keiner relation zum Peis.
Ich will hier keinen überreden, sondern nur helfen. Die Frage war nach Angeldokumenten in Holland, und ich glaube die Seite hilft einigen Boardies weiter.


----------



## Lachsy (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



nik_v schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären.
> Was ist das Roergenehmigung und Maasplassengenehmigung?|kopfkrat
> ...



Die Roer ist der Fluss der von der Maas in die innenstadt geht, da wo die Anleger sind, wenn man zur pommesbude will  in deutschland ist es die  Rur ohne H. 
Daher hat Roermond seinen Namen, auf Deutsch Rurmündung

mfg Lachsy


----------



## seeyou (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo, kann nicht mal jemand konkret sagen, wie man an den Vispas kommt??? Bin kein Mitglied in nem holländischen Verein. Wohne nicht im Grenzgebiet und weiß deshalb keinen Händler, der mir sowas besorgen kann. Nach Holland zu fahren, um das Ding zu bestellen ist etwas aufwändig. kann man den Vispas nicht übers Netz bestellen??? Danke, js.


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

doch kannste zb hier

http://www.rietvoorn-ool.nl/new/dld/index.html


----------



## seeyou (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Das sieht ja gut aus. Aber dort bekomme ich nur die Angelerlaubnis für Roermont und Maasplassen??? Ich brauche die Genehmigung für Zuid Nederland. Wie bekomme ich die? Oder sind in dem Vispas alle Gewässer Hollands aus der Lijst van de Viswateren enthalten? Nein, oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden??? Also wie bekomme ich die früher Vergunning für Zuid Nederland??? Gruß, Js.


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo

ich habe da auch mal ne Frage zu dem Vispas, habe auch letzten Woche alles bekommen und muß mir noch die Maasplassen vergunning holen genau wie Marca das auch beschrieben hat. Jetzt meine frage mit der Automatischen verlängerung, wie buchen die denn den Betrag vom Konto ab? (ich habe keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt)

Ich frage das weil ich komischer weise die Angelpapiere noch garnicht bezahlt habe, ich hatte die hanze Zeit vor die Gebühr zu überweisen habe es aber leider nicht gemacht und wollte dann diese Woche nach Kerkrade fahren und mir die Papiere im Laden holen. Aber komischerweise hatte ich die Papiere am Samstag in der Post. Nagut habe ich gedacht, habe ich wohl doch überwiesen, doch als ich gestern meine Kontoauszüge durch bin konnte ich das ganze letzte Jahr keinen Überweisung an den Verein oder sonst einer Angelbehörde finden, den Vordruck meines Angelvereins zum überweisen habe ich auch noch vollständig. Meint ihr das wird jetzt noch abgebucht oder ist es einfach ein fehler des Vereins oder der Behörde.

Ich bin da ein wenig verwirrt weil erst dachte ich , "ich muß noch Bezahlen!!!" , dann dachte ich" ich habe schon bezahlt?". und jetzt denke ich " ich habe doch noch garnicht bezahlt"|bla: |bla: :q :q :q :q


Ansonsten ein Erfolgreiches 2007

@Seeyou, für suid Holland kann ich Dir auch nicht weiterhelfen einfach mal nach Niederländischen Vereinen in Zuid Holland googlen und dann gegeben falls Kontaktieren.


----------



## marca (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

@ siffcop,
ich denke,du hast einfach Glück gehabt.
Die haben sich da mit Sicherheit vertan.
Beim Bergsma holte der Bursche einen großen Karton hinter der Theke hervor aus dem er mir dann meinen Umschlag gab.
Die haben deinen Umschlag fast sicher unbeabsichtigt verschickt.
Dann brauchst du dir eben nur noch deine Massplassenkarte zu holen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hey Marca 
nettes Profilbildschen , ist der Herr Delzepich, wa! Der mit dem leckeren Eis.#6 


denke auch das die sich vertan haben, viehleicht haben die mich auch mit meinem Bruder verwechselt weil der hat bezahlt und noch nichts bekommen. Mal sehen, Hauptsache ich kann angeln gehen hehehehehehehehehe#h


----------



## marca (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Das war der Herr Delzepich!
Bie Besten gehen eben immer zu früh!!!!
Er war ein absolutes Öcher Urgestein.
Und das Eis eine Sensation.


----------



## dc1981 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mich dort einschreibe
http://www.rietvoorn-ool.nl/new/dld/index.html

habe ich dann alle möglichkeiten des Angelns in der Region Roermond/Limburg offen.
Inkl. der Maasplassen etc..

kann leider nicht so gut Niederländisch.
bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar
Vieleicht erbarmt sich jemand nähere details zu dem Verein

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Lachsy (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

wieso die seite ist doch auf Deutsch, du kannst natürlich auch hinfahren, gegenüber von marina oolderhusske, ist ne "billardkneipe" da kannste zu gewissen terminen die papiere holen auch wenn du dort noch kein mitglied bist.


----------



## dc1981 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hi

also lesen kann ich noch|kopfkrat :q und zwar steht dort


> Härtzlich wilkommen auf die erneuten Seite des HSV de RIetvoorn, Ool.
> Das Deutsche Teil der Seite besteht nur aus Einschreiben.


 
alles andere ist in Niederländisch.

greetings


----------



## Lachsy (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

und mehr brauchste doch nicht , als auf einschreiben zu klicken 

JA und du kannst die Maasverguinning anklicken und die Roerverguinning


----------



## Peter K. (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

@All

Ich blick hier nicht mehr durch..

Will am WE nach Holland fahren.(venlo) und mir dort die Angelerlaubnis kaufen.

Was wird mich das insgesamt kosten?welche Papiere MUSS ich haben?


----------



## Lachsy (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

kommt drauf an wo du angeln willst, auf der Maas selber? 

holste die papiere hier? http://www.eurotacklevenlo.com/

rechnen musste mit 30 bis 40 € je nach erlaubnisscheine die du möchtest

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Peter K. (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

in den poldern rund um roermond und auf der maas eventuell auch


----------



## Psychorosi (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo!

Ich bin momentan auch etwas durcheinander, also wie läuft das jetzt mit den neuen Unterlagen für Holland!

Also meine sicht: 

Ich fahre zum bergsma (holl.händler hier bei uns), sage das ich die Unterlagen brauche um in Holland angeln zugehen, dann nimmt er meine Daten auf und nach einiger zeit kommt Post mit den Unterlagen??? 


* Wie geht das mit der Bezahlung, zahle ich das wie sonst immer vorort?

* Sind da immer noch die alten Gewässer dabei die ich letztes Jahr auch schon dabei hatte (Haanrade, Craneweijer usw.?), oder hat sich da was geändert?

* Und was hat das mit dem Verein aufsich, den ich beitreten muss?

* Der Fispas ist also die grote vergunning und die Sportvisakte in einem, sehr gut!


Endschuldigung, Ich würde ja  mal zum bergsma fahren aber ich habe die nächsten Tage einfach keine Zeit!

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## marca (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Wenn du letztes Jahr schon deine Papiere beim Bergsma geholt hast,dann liegen alle deine Papiere schon für dich bereit.
Kostenpunkt:32,5 Eruo.
Für einen Sechser mehr kannst du dir noch die Maasplassenkarte dazu gönnen.
Du bezahlst vor Ort und fertig!


----------



## Psychorosi (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

hallo!

Nein letztes Jahr war ich beim Reiner in Eschweiler, und dort müssten dann meine Unterlagen parat liegen?

Dann rufe ich da die Tage mal an, habe aber auch nichts gehört oder so!


gruss


----------



## marca (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Ob das mit den bereitliegenden Unterlagen auch beim deutschen Händler so ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich denke aber,mal eher nicht.
Der Bergsama ist ja schon doch so etwas wie die Anlaufstelle vom kerkrader Angelverein.
Wenn du deine Papiere beim Bergsma holst, wirst du erst mal 
 vorläufige Papiere bekommen und nach einem Monat die "richtigen".
Die werden dir dann wohl zugeschickt.
So mein Wissensstand.


----------



## Psychorosi (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Ja ich fahre die Tage mal zum bergsma und hole mir neue Papiere, der würd mir ja sagen was alles anders ist!

vielen dank

gruss


----------



## marca (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Denke daran deine alten papiere mitzunehmen.
Die letzten Jahre gabs ja immer einen Fünfer Rabatt.
Aber vielleicht ist ja jetzt wirklich alles anders!!??


----------



## Psychorosi (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Die alten Papiere habe ich leider nicht mehr, ich suche sie schon seit längeren, weil dort auch was anders drin war!

Ich fahre mal zum Bergsma und frage mal was jetzt los ist!


Gut das ich schonmal die Preise weiss


Gruss


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



marca schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Papiereholen.
> In meinem Angelladen (Bergsma,Kerkrade) lagen schon alle meine Papiere schön ordentlich in einem Briefumschlag für mich parat.
> Da kann sich manche (deutsche) Bürokratie eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
> Habe für den vispas inklusive Vereinsbeitag 32,50 Euro bezahlt.
> ...



sehe ich genauso!!! ein traum das ganze.
mein händler in maastricht hatte auch genau das gleiche packet wie im vorjahr - zum gleichen preis. d.h. dass wir quasi schon immer in irgendeinem angelverein in/um maastricht mitglied waren. das ganze 27,50€ ohne maasplassen. ein papierprovisorium als vispas - der kommt dann irgendwann als scheckkarte nach hause. der rest an zusatzvergunningen liegt im umschlag. lets go!


----------



## gesupporter (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo erstmal,

sorry wenn ich nerve aber irgendwie blicke ich da noch nicht ganz durch #q Wenn ich jetzt hier: http://www.rietvoorn-ool.nl/new/dld/index.html  diese Sportvisakte bzw Vispas bestelle, habe ich dann das Recht überall in Holland zu angeln? Oder muss ich mir quasi erst das Gewässer aussuschen und mir dann ne Erlaubnis vor Ort dazu kaufen? |kopfkrat Ich bin verwirrt..


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo gesupporter

es ist so das du Dir mit diesem Vispas die allgemeine Erlaubniss holst, ähnlich wie in Deutschland den Fischerreischein nur das du keine Prüfung oder so machen mußt.
Dann brauchst du natürlich für einige Gewässer einen Erlaubnisschein oder Tageskarte .

Im Vispas ist enthalten:
- Die Erlaubniss der jeweiligen Federatie, also der Region z.B. Limburg oder Brabant usw.........damit kannst du dann in der jeweiligen Region an Gewässern angeln, diese sind in einem beiligenden Heft beschrieben.
-dann die groote Vergunning, damit kannst du dann in ganz Holland an Gewässern angeln, die in einem beiligenden Heft(ist fast schon ein Buch) beschrieben sind
-und der Mitgliedsausweis des jeweiligen Vereins, damit kannst du dan an Gewässern des jeweiligen Vereins angeln.

-Wenn du jetzt z.B. an einem Gewässer angeln möchtest in dessen Verein du nicht bist mußt du eine zusätzliche Tageskarte erwerben.
- Wenn du jetzt z.B. in Brabant(ist eine NL Region) an einem Gewässer angeln möchtest das nicht in der grooten Vergunning(Lijst van Viswateren Niederlanden) steht und du in der Limburgfederatie bist, mußt du dir noch die Brabant vergunnig zu legen.


Also sollte man sich vor dem Beitritt in einem Verein überlegen wo man angeln möchte.

Und sio sieht es bei "de rietvoorn" aus:

Welke vergunningen HSV de Rietvoorn verstrekt:





Loop- en visrechten voor de rivier de Roer.



Loop- en visrechten in de Stadswateren van de gemeente Roermond met inbegrip van de Hambeek



Grote Vergunning NVVS en de Limburg Vergunning met daarin opgenomen de viswateren die bij de Limburgse Federaties in beheer zijn.



Tevens zijn verkrijgbaar:



Maasplassen-vergunning



Sportvisakte



Roervergunning




Jetzt die Übersetzung ins deutsche:
Welche Erlaubniss HSV de Rietvoorn vertreibt:



-Lauf und Fischrecht des Reviers der Roer
-Lauf und Fischrecht in den Staats oder Stadt Gewässern der Gemeinde Roermond incl. de Hambeek
- groote vergunnig NVVS und die Limburg vergunning mit den darin aufgenommen Fischgewässern der Vereinigung Limburg

-zusätzlich können sie diese bekommen:
-Maasplassen Erlaubniss
-Sportvisakte
-Roer Erlaubniss.


Ich hoffe das es jetzt ein wenig klarer ist.

Noch zur Info:
Ich habe mich in 2 Vereinen angemeldet, weil ich in der gegend um Maastricht auch angeln möchte und man dort einen gesonderte Erlaubniss braucht. Da die Angelgeschäfte die Papiere mit den ganzen Erlaubnissscheinen nur im Paket verkaufen mußte ich natürlich auch wieder die Gebühren für die Groot vergunning und die Limburg vergunning bezahlen. Allerdings bekommt man das Geld zurück überwiesen wenn die Beamten in den Daten sehen das man in 2 Vereinen ist. Finde ich eine sehr gute sache.


bis densen


----------



## Der_Monty (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



marca schrieb:


> Ob das mit den bereitliegenden Unterlagen auch beim deutschen Händler so ist kann ich nicht sagen.
> Ich denke aber,mal eher nicht.
> [...]


 
Hi, bei meinem dt. Händler lag ein voller Karton mit den Papieren für uns. Der hat vom Angelverein eine Liste bekommen und wir wurden alle angeschrieben und man ist dann vorbei gefahren oder hat angerufen und sich die Papiere bestellt. 
Also auch in Deutschland kann das sehr einfach sein mit den holl. Papieren  

Gruß.


----------



## Eisfischer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hallo Hollandfreunde,

war gestern mit meinem Kumpel bei unserem dt. Angelladen und haben den Vispas bestellt.War kein Problem echt nette Leute da.Haben den Antrag für uns ausgefüllt,wir brauchten nur noch zu unterschreiben dann 36 Euro bezahlt die eine Hälfte vom Antrag als vorläufige Genehmigung in die Brieftasche,die andere in einen Umschlag und nach Holland geschickt.Nach drei Wochen soll spätestens der Original Vispas im Briefkasten liegen.

In diesem sinne
Petri Heil

Eisfischer#h

PS.bei fragen pn an mich.


----------



## gesupporter (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Danke für diese ausführliche Erklärung,jetzt sehe ich um einiges klarer #6 Und diese Papiere muß ich komplett jedes Jahr neu bestellen,also jedes Jahr den vollen preis bezahlen? Welche Gewässer bzw welcher Verein kommt denn dann in Frage wenn ich Nähe Ruhrgebiet angeln möchte,am besten weitab von jeglicher Zivilisation,viel Ruhe und Natur? #c


----------



## joshua (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Hi, bei meinem dt. Händler lag ein voller Karton mit den Papieren für uns. Der hat vom Angelverein eine Liste bekommen und wir wurden alle angeschrieben und man ist dann vorbei gefahren oder hat angerufen und sich die Papiere bestellt.
> Also auch in Deutschland kann das sehr einfach sein mit den holl. Papieren
> 
> Gruß.


Hi Monty,
meinst du den Angelladen in Brüggen?
dann müssten meine Papiere ja auch da sein..hoffe ich


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



gesupporter schrieb:


> Danke für diese ausführliche Erklärung,jetzt sehe ich um einiges klarer #6 Und diese Papiere muß ich komplett jedes Jahr neu bestellen,also jedes Jahr den vollen preis bezahlen? Welche Gewässer bzw welcher Verein kommt denn dann in Frage wenn ich Nähe Ruhrgebiet angeln möchte,am besten weitab von jeglicher Zivilisation,viel Ruhe und Natur? #c


 
Hallo 

Ja die Papiere mußt du jedes Jahr neu Bestellen, ab diesem Jahr kann man bei seiner Anmelung aber angeben das man es jedes Jahr im November automatisch abgebucht bekommt und die Papier dann zugeschickt werden.
Wenn man die Sache im Preis mit den Jahresabgaben in deutschen Vereinen mitbekommt sindes deutlich geringere Kosten. Ich habe 32€ für den Vereinsbeitrag, grioote Vergunnin und Limburg vergunning bezahlt. Zusätzlich ksind dann noch 6€ für Maasplassen vergunning dazu gekommen und noch ca 15€ Jahresbeitrag für einen weiteren Verein alles in allem rund 50€ für ein Jahr und ich kann soviel Gewässer beangeln das ich das in einem Jahr nie schaffen werde alle zu beangeln, aber ich könnte ohne gefahr zu laufen keine Erlaubniss für 's jeweilige Gewässer zu haben.

die frage ist doch eher willst du im Ruhrgebiet oder in NL angeln?? :q 

Ne, im ernst in welcher Region in den Niederlanden möchtest du denn angeln? Wenn du nicht weiß welche Region wo liegt, dann gebe mal eine größere Stadt an die dort in der Nähe liegt.

PS: Gut das meine Erklärung verständlich war.


----------



## Der_Monty (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



joshua schrieb:


> Hi Monty,
> meinst du den Angelladen in Brüggen?
> dann müssten meine Papiere ja auch da sein..hoffe ich



Hallo Du, nachträglich noch ein frohes Neues.
Natürlich sind die da, über Dich haben wir auch schon gesprochen #h Musst nur noch auf den Vispas warten, kommt Anfang Februar.

Gruß.


----------



## joshua (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

also erstmal ,dir auch ein frohes Neues,wenns auch etwas spät ist..
da siehts man wieder...
tztztz
so klein ist die Welt, und wenn dann auch noch über mich gesprochen wird,
ich hoffe ihr habt nicht gelästert..|splat2:
na dann kanns ja bald losgehen,
wie wärs,wenn wenn wir uns mal zum jiggen treffen würden?
bist ja oft an den an den Maasplassen unterwegs,wie ich das so mitbekomm.
beste Grüsse
Josh


----------



## gesupporter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

@ Siff Cop

Ich denke mal das es ziemlich nah am "Ruhrgebiet" sein sollte, so die Ecke Arnheim,Eindhoven und Limburg wäre wohl ok. Irgendwo abseits, wo eben nicht soviel los ist und man seine Ruhe hat. Danke aber schonmal für die nette Hilfe und das erklären #6


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



gesupporter schrieb:


> @ Siff Cop
> 
> Ich denke mal das es ziemlich nah am "Ruhrgebiet" sein sollte, so die Ecke Arnheim,Eindhoven und Limburg wäre wohl ok. Irgendwo abseits, wo eben nicht soviel los ist und man seine Ruhe hat. Danke aber schonmal für die nette Hilfe und das erklären #6


 

Soweit ich weiß liegt Eindhoven in Brabant.
Muste dann natürlich in die Federatie Barbant.


----------



## gesupporter (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

@ Siff Cop

Wenn du zufällig Google Earth hast, wie wäre es denn damit? 

Daten :  51°29'44.43"N   6°12'39.26"E 

Oder ist es dort nicht möglich? Kann man die Papiere irgendwie online bestellen? ;+


----------



## Anfänger aus Leid (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

hi jungs,,,,

erst möchte ich mich einmal kurz vorstellen 

ich bin der Lutz und komme aus der nähe Mönchengladbach.
bin zu jeder freinen minute am meer und fische  ... 
jetzt komme ich mal gleich auf meine frage... 

undzwar möchte ich gerne eine jahreskarte oder schein wie auch immer kaufen damit ich legal im versemeer angeln kann..
was sind die vorraussetzungen?? (vereinsmitglied oder ne viskarte??)  brauche ich einen angelschein wenn ich in zeeland am meer angel?? 

danke für eure antworten..
Lutz


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



gesupporter schrieb:


> @ Siff Cop
> 
> Wenn du zufällig Google Earth hast, wie wäre es denn damit?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo gesupporter

Das sieht doch gut aus. Das währe ja dann Limburg also Federatie Limburg.

Ob es da mögklich ist weiß ich nicht, sind das öffentlich Gewässer oder sind sie von einem Angelverein gepachtet?
Es sieht ja  so aus als währe unterhalb dieser Seen eine Campingplatz, einfach mal dort nachfragen oder im örtlichen VVV oder Polizie. Online bestellen geht, da gabs ja oben einen Link zu. Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle wenn du an diesen Gewässern (51°29'44.43"N 6°12'39.26"E ) öfters angeln möchtes versuchen raus zu bekommen welcher Verein das Gewässer gepachtet hat (wenn es dann ein Pachtgewässer ist)  und mich dann dort anmelden weil dann kannst du an diesen Gewässern das Ganze Jahr Fischen ohne jedesmal eine Tageskarte zu holen ist dann vermutlich auch viel Günstiger.  Der Vereinsbeitrag liegt ja in NL meist so zwischen 15- 30€.

viel Erfolg bei deiner recherche 

wenn du was raus gefunden hast kannste das ja mal hier posten


----------



## Anfänger aus Leid (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

hi..

könnt ihr mir sagen was ich für das jahr 2007 brauche um legal im versemeer und an den stränden zeelands angeln zudürfen??

ich weiß das man früher für das versemeer 2 scheine brauchte mehr aber auch nicht ... (habe noch nie dort geangelt..nur an den stränden und dort war keine scheinpflicht aber ich glaube das hat sich 2007 geändert oder??)

wär für jeden hinweiß dankbar...
Lutz


----------



## elektrofant (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*



seeyou schrieb:


> Nee Heiner, der Zeevispass ist nur für Meeresangler. Der Zugang zum Grevelinger ist exclusiv, also nicht enthalten.|gr: Den Sinn für den Zeevispass habe ich noch nicht erkannt. Gruß, seeyou.:vik:


 

Hi,bin neu hier,und muss jetzt direkt mal fragen!

ich fahre regelmäßig Texel zum Brandungsangeln,jetzt stellt sich mir die frage,wann brauche ich denn diesen zeevisspass und wann nicht,ich lediglich mit zwei ruten vom strand aus,und irgendwie raff ich das nicht was auf dr seite vom ovb steht!

also,brauch ich jetzt einen zeevispass oder nich,und wenn ja,wo krieg ich den und was kostet der überhaupt!!??

gruß pascal


----------



## dc1981 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: papiere 2007*

Hi hab das hier gefunden



> *ZeeVISpas*
> 
> Für den im Verein organisierten Meeresangler gibt's den ZeeVISpas. Dies bedeutet in keiner Weise die Dokumentenpflicht fürs Meeresangeln in den Niederlanden. Im Gegenteil - hiermit unterstützt man die Verbände und man darf damit an (inter)nationale Wettangeln im Meer teilnehmen. Ebenso gibt der ZeeVISpas Zugang zum Grevelingenmeer, dem Veersemeer und beinhaltet die "spitvergunning". Der ZeeVISpas ist daher nur etwas für reine Meeresangler! Der Halter vom VISpas hat sowieso dieselben Rechte als der ZeeVISpas Inhaber.


 


> *Gesetzliche Fischereiregeln fürs Meer*
> 
> Die (Sport)Fischerei ist geregelt im Fischereigesetz von 1963. Die wichtigsten gesetzlichen Regeln werden hier beschrieben.
> *Sportangelei in der Fischereizone, Küstengewässer und Seegebiet*
> ...


 
Zum Grevlinger Meer 



> Ebenso gibt der ZeeVISpas Zugang zum Grevelingenmeer, dem Veersemeer und beinhaltet die "spitvergunning


 
Vieleicht hilfts dir


Grüße Daniel


----------

